# slobs



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I spent the last week and a half on the South Fork of the Ogden and I gotta say that you flyfishermen and women make me sick. Leaving your flip flops lying around everywhere. Not only that but your innertubes!!! Just a little advice, the next time you are up there floating the river in your innertube while wearing flip flops and your tube pops, DONT JUST THROW IT IN THE BUSHES!!! Jebus, its no wonder why these land owners dont want flyfisherman on thier land. :x


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't forget their marijuana cigarette blunts, and dread lock beads. Those suns a bitches.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Don't forget their marijuana cigarette blunts, and dread lock beads...................


 :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Don't forget their marijuana cigarette blunts, and dread lock beads. Those suns a bitches.


Nice to hear from you again fixed. :lol:


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

trout bum said:


> I spent the last week and a half on the South Fork of the Ogden and I gotta say that you flyfishermen and women make me sick. Leaving your flip flops lying around everywhere. Not only that but your innertubes!!! Just a little advice, the next time you are up there floating the river in your innertube while wearing flip flops and your tube pops, DONT JUST THROW IT IN THE BUSHES!!! Jebus, its no wonder why these land owners dont want flyfisherman on thier land. :x


Oh and dont forget the underwear. whats with you guys ****ting your pants on the river? Not really my idea of "the one that got away".


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Don't forget their marijuana cigarette blunts, and dread lock beads. Those suns a bitches.


Daaaang those goes my weekend 8) I was gonna braid my hair while floating the river in my flip flops daaang


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

trout bum said:


> [quote="trout bum":t3cz88b0]Oh and dont forget the underwear. whats with you guys **** your pants on the river? Not really my idea of "the one that got away".


[/quote:t3cz88b0]

LMFAO, Is that a modified catch and release?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

trout bum said:


> [quote="trout bum":1f2ogjwr]I spent the last week and a half on the South Fork of the Ogden and I gotta say that you flyfishermen and women make me sick. Leaving your flip flops lying around everywhere. Not only that but your innertubes!!! Just a little advice, the next time you are up there floating the river in your innertube while wearing flip flops and your tube pops, DONT JUST THROW IT IN THE BUSHES!!! Jebus, its no wonder why these land owners dont want flyfisherman on thier land. :x


Oh and dont forget the underwear. whats with you guys ****ting your pants on the river? Not really my idea of "the one that got away".[/quote:1f2ogjwr]

them's called brown trout!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend bending over and picking up the trash. Sometimes setting an example, or leaving the place clean(er), is all it takes for others to keep it nice after you leave.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My favorite part is He thinks Flyfishermen use float tubes in the rivers, and wear flip flops. lol


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

fixed blade said:


> My favorite part is He thinks Flyfishermen use float tubes in the rivers, and wear flip flops. lol


Couldnt you hear the sarcasm in my typing? Or am I missing yours? And I didnt say anything about float tubes. I believe the correct terminology used was "inner tube".


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I recommend bending over and picking up the trash. Sometimes setting an example, or leaving the place clean(er), is all it takes for others to keep it nice after you leave.


I agree that I should help keep the place clean even though it is not my mess. But I will not be a part of teaching the tubers and bait fisherman that they have a maid on the river.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

As much as I have become fed up with being the garbage man on the river- you still have to carry the sack and you still have to carry out the junk- just doesn't sit well in my head other wise- though I do draw the line at diapers- I have come to the conclusion that those that trash just aren't ever going to grow a clue no matter how often you plant the seed


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

What makes my blood boil is K.Ferry and his croonies used this same garbage as the sole driving force to support HB141. :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Packfish said:


> As much as I have become fed up with being the garbage man on the river- you still have to carry the sack and you still have to carry out the junk- just doesn't sit well in my head other wise- though I do draw the line at diapers- I have come to the conclusion that those that trash just aren't ever going to grow a clue no matter how often you plant the seed


I agree. The bed of my truck is littered with a few things that were picked up this last weekend. Seriously though we do need to give props to us flyfisherman. All of the empty styrofoam worm containers and the lack of empty fly cups laying around the river should tell you something.


----------

